# Hymer--550/555 fuel MPG?



## watchthis (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi All
Can anyone tell me what the fuel consumption is on a Hymer model 550/555 s type with a Mercedes 310 2.9 ltr 5 pot engine is?. I have looked through most of the forums but have not found any regarding this model--Either that or I am doing something wrong  Thanks in advance
Freddie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ummm . . no idea but my 1997 2.5Td Hymer E-510 does around 28.5mpg on a good run [at steady 55mph]


----------



## watchthis (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi
Thank you taking the trouble to respond--I was hoping there would be quite a few owners with this type of Hymer!!. but they must of all gone on holiday!!! :lol: --I can only hope that a few might reply.
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Freddie, we used to have a 1994 S560 and got up to about 25 mpg out of ours.
Crissy


----------



## watchthis (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Crissy
Many thanks for your reply  --I thought it would be about that mpg --I was looking at a slightly older one (93)--and the owner said he was getting well over 30mpg :roll: which I thought was a bit much for that type of engine hence my post. Anyway thanks for the info.  
Bye for now
Freddie


----------

